# Crypt ID please :) C. crispatula sp.???



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Another crypt ID. Please help me to identify this plant. 



















Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a Crispatula variety, probably balansae. The leaves seem rather short and broad, and it may be a young plant just geting started, or it may be that mutant variety of balansae that showed up a few years ago with much shortened leaves.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

updated :
After +- 6 months, the plant looks like this. 









Under water inflorescence


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be a horticultural variety of _C. crispatula v. balansae_ called _C. balanciaga_ which was produced, I think, by Oriental Aquarium. Nice flower!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Jeffrey, Nice one.i wonder if it the green version of the c. balansae.

I was told that C. balanae has red one and the green one.

It cool that you manage to get it folower under water


----------

